# Suse oder Red hat für Anfänger !?



## Sergo (16. März 2004)

Hello Leute

Ich bin ein total neuer zukünftiger Linux User, deswegen möcht ich gern wissen, was besser ist ? SuSE 9.0 oder Red hat ? Wo liegt der Unterschied


----------



## deckel (16. März 2004)

Ich würde Suse vorschlagen da Red  den Support für Privatanwender einstellt.

In Suse hat man gewisse Vorteile z.b der Yast vereinfacht vieles u.s.w.

Mag sein das Red auch gut ist aber  für Anfänger ist Suse gut.

Mfg Deckel


----------



## JohannesR (16. März 2004)

Och, also zu SuSE würde ich dir als Anfänger nicht raten. So lernt man nämlich wirklich nichts, Yast nimmt einem einfach alles ab. Redhat ist okay, Mandrake find ich auch in ordnung. Debian ist härter, aber auch zu schaffen. Im endeffekt liegt die Entscheidung bei dir.


----------



## deckel (16. März 2004)

Naja kommt immer darauf an was Er machen will damit.

Ich kenne viele Leute wo das nur als Betriebssystem verwenden. Und da ist halt Suse einfacher mit dem Yast..

mfg Deckel


----------



## Thorsten Ball (17. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von deckel _
> *Ich kenne viele Leute wo das nur als Betriebssystem verwenden. Und da ist halt Suse einfacher mit dem Yast..*



Und Debianuser machen das nicht? Linux als Betriebssystem nutzen?


----------



## JohannesR (17. März 2004)

Nein, das Problem ist halt, dass man unter Linux gezwungernermaßen irgendwann zu einem Punkt kommt, an dem man mehr machen möchte/muss, als einem Yast bieten kann. Dann macht es schon sinn, das Betriebssystem zumindest in den fundamentalen zügen zu kennen. Ist natürliche deine Entscheidung, aber ich würde die Finger von SuSE lassen.


----------



## Sergo (17. März 2004)

Ok,..ich werd mich mal im Netz noch etwas umschauen und informieren!

thx anyway


----------



## voelzi (17. März 2004)

Na, so einfach ist es nicht. Ich möchte es mal an einem Beispiel erläutern:
Wenn meine Frau sich ein Auto kauft, interessiert es sie reichlich wenig wie der Vergaser eingestellt werden muss oder wie das Radio eingebaut wird. Das Fahrzeug muss bis zu seinem Lebensende zuverlässig fahren und ein Radio haben das Musik macht. Dabei sollte das ganze so aufgebaut sein, dass die Bedienungsanleitung niemals ihre Schutzhülle verlässt, und ungenutzt ihr Dasein fristet.

Ebenso verhält es sich beim Betriebssystem. Wenn ich meiner Familie ein PC hinstelle, dann hat das Ding ohne Murren zu laufen, egal ob es Windows 98, XP oder Linux ist. Aber das ist ja auch kein Fehler. 
Da habe ich mit Suse 9.0 sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Nach anfänglicher Skepsis und Ablehnung durch meine Frau und meine Tochter haben wir Windows entgültig von unseren beiden PCs verbannt. 

Das auf der einen oder anderen Partition noch ein anderes Betriebsystem existiert, interessiert die beiden nicht.


----------



## JohannesR (17. März 2004)

Irgendwann geht das Auto kaputt.
Was machste dann? Werkstatt? Klar, warum nicht, kostet aber Geld! 
Oder kaufste dir ein neues (installierst nochmal von vorne)?
Beides nicht so toll, oder?
Übrigens musst du auch bei deinem Auto die Radiosender programmieren, die Sitze einstellen und es ab und zu aussaugen!


----------



## Thorsten Ball (17. März 2004)

Und wir wissen ja nicht ob Sergo auch gern mal die Bedienungsanleitung durchlesen will, oder den Motor aufbohren möchte.
Vielleicht will er Linux richtig kennen lernen, und dafür ist SuSE meiner Meinung nach nicht so toll
geeignet, besonders nicht wenn man sich etwas wissen angeeignet hat und dann weiter
hinter die Kulissen schauen möchte.

Thorsten

PS: Die Auto-metapher ist doof


----------



## Sergo (17. März 2004)

Thorsten Ball trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf ! Ich will natürlich alle Türen und dessen Hintertüren von SuSE lernen! Ich glaub SuSE ist das besserer für den Anfang. Ich werd mir auch noch ein paar Referenzen im Netz suchen wo SuSE für den Anfang leicht beschrieben wird,...

thx für eure Meinungen


----------



## Thorsten Ball (17. März 2004)

Grade deswegen würde ich dir von SuSE abraten, Sergo.
Sicher ist bei anderen die Installation und der Einstieg schwerer, aber mit sicherheit auch lohnenswerter.
Denn wenn du dich dann mal für die Hintergründe interessierst, kennst du dich dann schon ein
bisschen aus und es wird keine Umstände geben. Sicherlich wird das bei SuSE auch funktionieren,
aber dennoch finde ich dass es nicht dem Sinn von SuSE entspricht nach einer gewissen Zeit
Yast über Board zu schmeissen um dann mit SuSE viel manuell zu machen.

Thorsten

( Jetzt ist SuSE, in der Hitlist von google.de ganz oben, denn so oft wie ich SuSE geschrieben habe,
schreibt sonst niemand SuSE )


----------



## voelzi (18. März 2004)

Na, ich glaube nicht, dass genau verstanden wurde, was ich sagen wollte. Also noch mal an einem anderem Beispiel:

Ich betreue bei uns in der Firma das Netzwerk. Mich interessiert der technische Hintergrund eines Systems sehr genau. Meine Kollegen wollen aber ein Arbeitsplatz haben, auf dem sie ihre  Mails, ihren Schreibkram und ihre Arbeit verrichten können. Denen ist es im Prinzip schnurzpiep egal welches Betriebssystem sie nutzen. Hauptsache sie können alles intuitiv bedienen, es ist hinreichend stabil und ihre Daten gehen nicht verloren. Natürlich hat Microsoft einige Pluspunkte, da auf dem heimischen PC eben auch MS läuft.

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit eine Art  "Experimentier-PC" in unserem Aufenthaltsraum aufgestellt. Als Betriebssystem habe ich SUSE-Linux 9.0 Prof gewählt. 

Warum?
Zum einem wollte ich meine Kollege motivieren einen Blick über den Tellerrand zuwerfen, zum anderem halte ich das System von Suse auch für einen Normalanwender für relativ unkompliziert. In der ersten Phase hieß es, dass wäre doch zu kompliziert und zu umständlich, man wolle doch lieber ein Microsoft-Betriebssystem haben. Mittlerweile wird es aber von einer Vielzahl von Kollegen angenommen. Es wurde auch deshalb angenommen, weil es als fertig installiertes System da steht.
Einige haben auch zu Hause damit experimentiert. Experimentiert heißt nun aber nicht ich drehe an jeder Schraube bis die Kiste läuft. Experimentiert heißt, dass das System installiert wurde, wenn es auf Anhieb lief wurde es als gut befunden. Kam es zu Problemen, dann gab es eine kurze Problemlösungsphase. Klappte diese dann auch nicht, wurde wieder Windows aufgespielt.

Was will ich damit sagen?
Eine Entwicklung wird von der breiten Masse erst dann angenommen, wenn es einfach ist. Und da ist Suse auf dem richtigen Weg. Nicht jeder möchte sein Betriebssytem bis in alle Winkel kennenlernen. Die Mehrzahl möchte eben ihre Mails lesen, Surfen, Schreiben, Spielen usw. ohne sich vorher mit dem Betriebssytem auseinanderzusetzen.  TCP/IP, SMTP, POP usw. sind Dingen, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben und auch nicht haben wollen. Ein Heimnetzwerk muss laufen, wenn das Kabel in das komische Loch eingesteckt wird.

Hier muss man also genau überlegen zu was rate ich einem, wenn er auf Linux umsteigen möchte. Hat er technisches Verständnis und möchte er mehr wissen, oder will er es einfach nur nutzen, weil es ein gutes System ist.
Es ist durchaus kein Fehler, wenn einer sagt, dass ganze Betriebssystem interessiert mich reichlich wenig. Es muss eben laufen und es muss einfach sein.

Ich zum Beispiel hasse es, wenn mein Auto kaputt ist. Es kostet mich Zeit, Geld und Nerven, wenn die Karre nicht fährt. Anderen ergeht es bei ihrem PC ebenso, was ich aber wiederrum als Herausforderung ansehe.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (18. März 2004)

voelzi,

ich teile deine Meinung größtenteils, aber du wusstest ja nicht ob Sergo nur einen stabilen Arbeitsplatzrechner haben will,
so wie deine Kollegen, ooder ob er sich etwas mehr mit der Materie befassen will. Ich sagte
nichts dagegen, dass es Leute gibt die einfach nur ihren Rechner anmachen wollen damit er läuft
und sie Geld verdienen können. Dagegen ist rein gar nichts einzuwenden, wenn es aber so
rüber kam dass ich was dagegen habe ist das ein Missverständnis.

Thorsten


----------



## JohannesR (18. März 2004)

Nimm trotzdem kein SuSE. Der Endanwender merkt nicht, ob es SuSE ist, womit er arbeitet, oder Debian oder ein BSD. Die Einrichtung und Installation ist der entscheiden Punkt! Da setzt du an. Dich interessiert es, deshalb richtest du es ein. Du wählst die Distribution, welche am ehesten deinen Wünschen entspricht. Dann installierst du KDE und alle Anwender sind zufrieden, weil es auch SuSE sein könnte, was sie benutzen.


----------



## Spacemonkey (20. März 2004)

Ich glaub dazu kann ich als Linux-Neuling auch was sagen. 

Also das erste Linux war Suse, das habe ich allerdings runtergeschmissen, weil es mir nicht gefallen hat. Man installiert es und gut ist.
Dann habe ich Mandrake ausprobiert, hier ist es eigentlich das gleiche wie bei Suse.
Nun bin ich bei Debian gelandet und es läuft. Es bedeutet zwar mehr Einarbeitungszeit, aber dafür lernt man das System kennen.

Und da Sergo eigentlich alle Hintertürchen kennen lernen will würde ich ihm Debian empfehlen.


----------



## openeye (21. März 2004)

jepp kann ich nur zustimmen.


du hast bei debian zwar auch den vorteil von apt-get, trotzdem wirst du eigendlich recht ausführlich in die konfiguration und zusammengehörigkeit von vielen paketen eingeführt, bzw. musst dich zwangsweise einarbeiten


----------

